# The Synod of Charenton (1623) on the children of believers dying in infancy



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 3, 2022)

In 1623, the Synod of Charenton issued the following Canon for the French Reformed Churches concerning the children of believers dying in infancy:

CANON XVII.

Wherefore since ’tis our Duty to judge of God’s Will by his Word, which testifieth for the Children of Believers, that they be Holy, not indeed by Nature, but through the singular benefit of the Covenant of Grace, in which they be included with their Parents; Fathers and Mothers fearing God should not doubt of their Children’s Election and Salvation, whom God takes unto himself in their Infancy.

For the reference, see:









The Synod of Charenton (1623) on the children of believers dying in infancy


In 1623, the Synod of Charenton issued following Canon for the French Reformed Churches concerning the children of believers dying in infancy: CANON XVII. Wherefore since ’tis our Duty to jud…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lowlander (Oct 3, 2022)

Can someone explain the jump to get from “in the external administration of the covenant of grace” to “should not doubt their election and salvation”?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 3, 2022)

Lowlander said:


> Can someone explain the jump to get from “in the external administration of the covenant of grace” to “should not doubt their election and salvation”?



When a member of the visible church dies do you doubt their election and salvation?


----------



## Lowlander (Oct 3, 2022)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> When a member of the visible church dies do you doubt their election and salvation?


Not knowing if someone is truly regenerate or not, I would suspect one way or the other only as far as my eyes could see. I.e. by their walk; by the existence, or lack thereof, of visible fruit, etc.

I will grant this is an ultimately fallible method; but it is where I would derive my sense of the issue at hand, not a final pronouncement. 

If they gave every sign that they cared not for the things of God, and never talked to me on the Lord’s Day about anything but their work or politics, merely being a church member wouldn’t be enough to give me confidence about the state of their soul. 

In that instance I would doubt; again not making a final pronouncement. You shall know them by their fruits. 

Back to the Reformed view of infants. I still don’t understand. Could you elaborate?


----------



## De Jager (Oct 3, 2022)

Lowlander said:


> Can someone explain the jump to get from “in the external administration of the covenant of grace” to “should not doubt their election and salvation”?


Try this thread






(Paedos Only) Infants of Believers Dying in Infancy


Here's a short explanation/defense of Canons of Dort 1:17 by Pastor Wes White. Johannes Weslianus: Infants of Believers Dying in Infancy




puritanboard.com


----------



## Lowlander (Oct 3, 2022)

Thank you.


----------

